# Polaroid abstraction



## doobs (Mar 15, 2008)

A series on textures and surfaces I've been "working" on.
Not really sure if this is anyone forte here, but I figured it's been a while since I've posted anything.


----------



## terri (Mar 17, 2008)

Numbers 2, 3 and 4 have the best visual interest for me. I like that study in yellow, and the Polaroid makes it work. The graphic lines in 3 and 4 are nice. 

The others don't do much for me, but it's all subjective, right?


----------



## doobs (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah, I figured as much. Nice to see some are working for people! I'm really burning through this film taking pictures of surfaces and textures and stuff. I think I'll cool it down though, a lot of these are turning out really boring.

Thanks for the input!


----------

